# Binary upgrade from 8 to 9 (amd64, release). Ports solution?



## hedgehog (Apr 20, 2012)

Greetings. I'm going to upgrade FreeBSD 8.2-Release amd64 on my desktop to 9.0. What I'm supposed to do with installed ports? I know, freebsd-update would ask me to rebuild all ports (I'm planning to do it with portmaster), but should I respect /usr/ports/UPDATING in this case? I mean, is it okay if I'll just run
`# portmaster -a`
or there is some kind of rules in /usr/ports/UPDATING which *I* should follow anyway?

AFAIK, there is gpt-zfs boot loader included into the kernel now and I don't have to build the loader manually. Is that correct?

And one more question. I'd like to use packages when possible, but I couldn't do that before because packages were built with different versions of dependencies (like PERL) than I have. How could I understand which version of PERL I should have if *I* want to use packages?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

Do the freebsd-update(8) to get to 9.0-RELEASE. Just before the last reboot make sure you install misc/compat8x. That will make sure your 'old' 8.2 applications keep working.

After that it's advised to rebuild all your ports. If some are also updated in the same process make sure you follow any advice in /usr/ports/UPDATING. When there's a lot to be done it may be easier just to pkg_delete -a and start fresh.


----------



## hedgehog (Apr 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do the freebsd-update(8) to get to 9.0-RELEASE. Just before the last reboot make sure you install misc/compat8x. That will make sure your 'old' 8.2 applications keep working.


Good idea, thanks!



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> After that it's advised to rebuild all your ports. If some are also updated in the same process make sure you follow any advice in /usr/ports/UPDATING. When there's a lot to be done it may be easier just to pkg_delete -a and start fresh.


If I'll remove all packages and PERL options from make.conf, then it will be possible to use packages (if available) because a package will automatically install required PERL version?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> If I'll remove all packages and PERL options from make.conf, then it will be possible to use packages (if available) because a package will automatically install required PERL version?



That is correct.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2012)

There is a full procedure to rebuild everything shown at the end of the portmaster(8) man page.  That's the quickest way.


----------

